# Need help eating out



## LeeLee (Sep 26, 2012)

I have been fat all my life, now living with Type2. Good control since starting weight loss 6 months ago, lost 3st 12 in 6 months, but... 

Staying in hotel while work being done on house. No access to a kitchen, so have to eat out, have takeaways or buy cold stuff from supermarket.  Gained a lb in a week despite my best efforts to make the best possible choices.  Any ideas/strategies?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi LeeLee, welcome to the forum  I would recommend getting a copy of Carbs & Cals & Protein & Fat, which is a visual guide to many common meals in different portion sizes. There is also a pocket guide and an app available for the iphone. I would suggest keeping the carbs low wherever possible, so have less rice, pasta, potatoes etc. and try to bulk up with other vegetables. It would be a good idea, using one of the guides, to try and keep a food diary so you can get an idea of just how many calories/carbs you are eating and perhaps this will identify areas where you might be able to cut back


----------



## Copepod (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm guessing that hotel room does have a kettle? So, at least you can have hot drinks, such as tea, coffee, herbal / fruit teas, packet soup, all of which can be filling and low calorie / low carbohydrate. 

For a week, buying prepared salads from supermarkets isn't too expensive / extravagent - obviously not pasta salads or ones with lots of croutons.


----------

